# Is it feasible to build Tile Base Game Engine using Java ?



## ericpaul (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey pal,

It would be great if you give your suggestions and ideas on Java script Tile base game engine. You know.. with click to walk (or keyboard), inventory, grab items, talk to people, exp, levels, etc. 

Any Good Ways, any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,
Eric Paul


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Eric

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Yes it is feasable. See these examples

Regards


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmm, you mean like RuneScape? Jagex pretty much has the stranglehold on this market (cheap/free low-powered, in-browser, tile-based Java RPG). 

To your original question, I would recommend picking up a book or looking at http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/java/.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

ericpaul said:


> It would be great if you give your suggestions and ideas on *Java script* Tile base game engine.


Are you talking about Java or JavaScript? They are two separate languages (with an unfortunate similarity in name). I have seen books on Java game design, but have not looked at any. For JavaScript however, I have seen nothing of the sort. I have never seen a game done with JavaScript (although I do try to avoid JavaScript...).


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://javascript.internet.com/games/


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, I never would have expected that. None of them run in Firefox for me (possibly due to my obscure taste in plugins), but Breakout worked relatively well on Safari. I'd still go with Java or a better (IMO) language like C++ for game development, but it's interesting that JavaScript is powerful enough to do something like that.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

shuuhen said:


> Are you talking about Java or JavaScript? They are two separate languages (with an unfortunate similarity in name)


I was going to pick up on this, for future reference ericpaul i'd advise you don't mix the two in conversation when only talking about one language because anyone who knows that Java isn't Javascript will stop listening(I made this mistake early on when developing). Anyway it's good to know the difference. Java != Javascript.

Oh and to Shuuhen; i don't know of many (successful, popular) Javascript games either but just as food for thought, Flash games dominate the web and Actionscript in it's core is Javascript. =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

